# Just tried on eight pairs of knee pads. Here are my notes:



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

After falling in a rock garden on a 3+ hour 24 mile trail ride and having some skin removed, I decided to search for knee pads comfortable enough for long rides. I read lots of reviews, and had some ideas, but I wanted to see for myself. I didn't ride with any yet, but here are my notes from trying them on:

Alpinestars Paragon. $35.45 in size small yellow from Amazon. $40 in black at most places. 244 grams. Felt very comfortable and as if they would have no restriction peddling. What was unusual about them was that they seemed to have an almost impossible blend of a thick pad with no ability to feel that when they were on. Excellent. The only thing that could make them better is not having giant logos. These are really crazy in that they seem to almost offer the protection of hard-shell pads but behave like the thinest.

Fox Enduro. $60 or locally at REI. 152 grams. I love these. They look great (though would look better without the giant logos). Very comfortable. They have a very thin pad though, which was actually ok with me, but the Alpinstars were just as comfortable and had a thick pad. So while I think these are nice and fairly-priced, they can't really compete with the Alpinestars side-by side as these cost more, have less protection, and are no more comfortable.

Leatt AirFlex. $69. 203 grams. These were probably the best looking. Very thin. I would be happy with these. Protection seemed like a little better than the Fox Enduro, but a lot less than the Paragon.

G-Form Pro-X. $52.67. 112 grams. These were a little snug on me in size small (as were the 7iDP) and felt a little restrictive, where the others were good in small. I would be interested in trying these in medium, as I am not sure if this was a fit issue for me, or would apply to all people. They seemed to offer close to the protection of the Alpinestars, but were less than half the weight - so they have some magic formula in these. I would be happy with them.

Fox Launch Pro. $60. 388 grams. These were not for my goal of lightweight and comfortable. But they seemed to offer a ton of protection, so they would be my first choice if I wanted body armor for real downhill use.

7iDP Transition. $65. These were very high quality looking and had a good degree of shin protection. Small was tight on me and felt restrictive. Maybe a medium would have been better, so I am not blaming the product. But I saw no reason to pick them over the Alpinestars. But they were nice and I would be happy to wear them in a medium.

Leatt 3DF. $69. These were of the heavier protection variety, like the Fox Pro. Though I liked the Fox Pro a little more, and the Fox are $9 less.

Triple Eight ExoSkin. $38. I didn't like the configuration of the Velcro straps. These seemed to be more appropriate for roller blading then for biking. I got the big-box store vibe from them, and was not interested even though they are one of the less expensive ones.

I would be happy with pretty much all of these except for the Triple Eight but thought the Alpinestars was the best balance of protection and comfort. If I were doing big jumps rather than long rides, then the Fox Pros would be my pick.


----------



## Sandman29 (Jan 22, 2009)

In all my years of mountain biking I have only seen one knee that needed stitches. I seen a few knees scraped up, but nothing serious. Unless it is freeriding or downhill, it doesn't seem like a major knee injury is a high probablity injury for the sport. Not that it doesn't occure ever. But when you think about it, you see more broken collar bones than really bad knee injuries.

Besides you want to bleed some times in mountain biking to remind you how much fun you are having.

So, my vote is no knee pads.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

I've ding'd my left knee twice in the last few months (slow techy trails)... so, have invested in some knee pads (demon brand I think). I use them if I'm feeling particularly adventurous or am doing slow techy stuff... majority of rides I don't. They're a bit loose (XL when I probably need an L) but the openings hold on ok and I think I prefer loose to constrictive. They've saved my knees once already ^^

-----------------------------------------------------------
Damage: 14' Kona Process 134, 12' Transition Bandit 29er


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

Every person I know that has bought those G Form style knee pads has regretted that decision. They are poorly made and don't last. I had some Troy Lee models that never seemed to stay up but were comfy going on. Anyway, one day I forgot my knee pads when I was going to the Snow Summit bike park and ended up throwing down for some 661pads at their shop. These things are super comfy and always stay up. Luckily, I've yet to crash with them on


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

661 and Troy Lee are the two most conspicuously missing from what I tried. They are both well liked.


----------



## wilks (Jan 15, 2004)

IXS flow. I had the Fox Enduro they're a joke. Nothing better than roadie knee warmer unless you don't really need protection. Sandman come ride our trails. XC rides are incredibly Rocky. If you fall you land in rocks and you scrape yourself up without pads.


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

The Enduro were the thinnest protection. But they would have been fine for my crash. They do actually feel like knee warmers.


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)




----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Sandman29 said:


> In all my years of mountain biking I have only seen one knee that needed stitches. I seen a few knees scraped up, but nothing serious. Unless it is freeriding or downhill, it doesn't seem like a major knee injury is a high probablity injury for the sport.


I've had 2 deep knee gouges in the last year or so and both required stitching. Aggressive xc riding. Tried a few different knee pads (Paragons/g-forms) but haven't yet found any that aren't bothersome on rides.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

Sandman29 said:


> In all my years of mountain biking I have only seen one knee that needed stitches. I seen a few knees scraped up, but nothing serious. Unless it is freeriding or downhill, it doesn't seem like a major knee injury is a high probablity injury for the sport. Not that it doesn't occure ever. But when you think about it, you see more broken collar bones than really bad knee injuries.
> 
> Besides you want to bleed some times in mountain biking to remind you how much fun you are having.
> 
> So, my vote is no knee pads.


I see bloody knees on every other ride. People are always banging up their knees and even these light guards would have prevented it. If you're a beginner you should wear them. If you're a pro you already wear them. For those in between you know enough to make the choice. If you like blood or not pushing the limits then no guards is cool.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks for the review. 

My girlfriend just went through this. She tried the G-Form, 7idp Covert, Fox Launch Enduro, iXS Flow, Race Face Indy and Race Face Charge. She sent the Flows and Covert back. She kept the Fox Enduro and Race Face Indy. She already owned the Charge and G-Form. She simply wears what seems like the best fit for the terrain. 

Most all fit OK but the Covert had a weird hot spot that actually hurts your shin. I think you could cut the dense foam padding to reduce or eliminate the pain. If so they would be a nice convertible guard with the ability to remove the hard plastic cap.

I run the Fox Launch Enduro 95% of the time and absolutely love them. The other 5% I'll wear Kali Aazis 180 knee/shin guards with the hard plastic caps. 

I'd like to check out the Paragon thanks to this review. For some reason I assumed they were less protective than the Fox Enduro.


----------



## evosil98 (Sep 26, 2014)

I went through the same process. I tried a dozen knee pads, from ordering online to going to local stores.

I ended up purchasing IXS Dagger knee guard. Comfortable, great protection and had some shin protection as well.


----------



## DriverB (Apr 29, 2014)

Great review thanks. I use the lightest Race Face pads on every ride which are essentially a knee warmer with some cushion. I like the feel of having them there and the poison oak protection on top of minor abrasion resistance. 

Your review makes me want to try the lighter Fox pads and the 7idp. 

A key for most people will also be longevity. The lighter pads stretch over time. My race face pads are still wearable but now slip down on long rides but held tight for at least 50 rides. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

DriverB said:


> Great review thanks. I use the lightest Race Face pads on every ride which are essentially a knee warmer with some cushion. I like the feel of having them there and the poison oak protection on top of minor abrasion resistance.
> 
> Your review makes me want to try the lighter Fox pads and the 7idp.
> 
> ...


The Race Face Charge guards are a lot more stretchy than the much thicker Fox Enduro guards. I've probably only got 30 rides on mine and so far so good.


----------



## Chicane32 (Jul 12, 2015)

I would throw POC in the mix. There are 3 different types. Super comfortable and the material forms to your knee, but hardens on impact.


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

It is daunting how many there are.


----------



## Eastcoastroots (Mar 23, 2014)

Vote for Race Face Ambush knee and elbow guards here. Love em.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

I have 661 with that D3O armor. They're pretty good and stay up but on my chunky trails, I need them for the climb as much as I need them for the down. I can sort of deal with the toasty factor but one of the knee pads has a funky seam on the back side and that SOB wore a hole into the soft tissue on the back of me that took weeks to heal. I'm done with them and moving on. I've decided I don't want BIG padding protection because I won't wear them as often as I should and in all situations. I really want to try the RF Charge models. That will be plenty. They may only last for one big hit but I'll take it. And to that one response about "no significant knee injuries"? Respectfully, BS!!  I'm living proof after a completely unexpected OTB that split my knee nearly to the bone and 'should' have had stitches, instead I took a left over Percocet and scrubbed it out with a gnarly brush, and betadine, and butterfly'd it back together. That one took a while to heal, too. I still have trouble shakin' the psych aspect of that crash and that really messes with one's riding mojo! I'll take the protection!


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

RF Charge sounds interesting. Basically just Kevlar leg warmers. Maybe even less impact protection than the Fox Enduro. RF markets them as just for abrasion protection.


----------



## armii (Jan 9, 2016)

I wear the Fox Launch Pro, all the time,, They are a bit heavy but they don't bother me, and being hard with straps there is air flow on the back of the leg so they are actually cooler than some of the other lighter pads I have used. Also I don't have to take my shoes of to put them on or off. 

I am always surprised how many new scratches and marks I find on my knee pads after a good ride.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

rsilvers said:


> RF Charge sounds interesting. Basically just Kevlar leg warmers. Maybe even less impact protection than the Fox Enduro. RF markets them as just for abrasion protection.


Definitely less impact protection than the Enduro. We own the G-form, Fox Launch Enduro, Race Face Charge and Indy.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Keep in mind most knee pads stretch out with use so ones that fit perfect at the store can become loose after a few rides. I buy my elbow and knee pads snug and they stretch into the perfect fit.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Anyone try the Specialized Atlas Knee pads?



Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## DriverB (Apr 29, 2014)

rsilvers said:


> RF Charge sounds interesting. Basically just Kevlar leg warmers. Maybe even less impact protection than the Fox Enduro. RF markets them as just for abrasion protection.


Yep thats accurate. I have loved them. As described they do stretch a bit is my only complaint but I honestly have 70+ rides on them and would happen to any knee warmer. They are so light and comfortable I wear them even on cross rides.

I may size down to medium next time and I have large legs just because they are stretchy and may stay tight longer that way.

The Fox sounds heavier than these so maybe not my ticket. All I want is a little abrasion and poison oak protection in a package comfortable and light enough to wear all the time without questions.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

Needs moar Poc /thread.


----------



## Eastcoastroots (Mar 23, 2014)

I wore the Fox Launch Pro for about 2 years before trying the Race Face Ambush stuff. Slightly lighter, slightly less protection, but the essential feature of the knee pads is they are not slip-on - they can go on or off without having to to do your shoes. So much more convenient, and unless you want full-on DH armour protection they're great - I've had a couple falls hard enough to rip the fabric on both the knee pads and elbow pads (and keep me off the bike for a week) but knees and elbows always great.


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

I just got up at 5am and did a ride with the Alpinestars Paragon knee and elbow. I loved them and didn't notice them at all.

https://www.strava.com/activities/605692740

I went over the bars on a steep downhill when I hit a deep root, but didn't land on the pads. When I was flying through the air in slow-motion, I thought about how I was happy that I had them on.


----------



## fsrxc (Jan 31, 2004)

Eastcoastroots said:


> Vote for Race Face Ambush knee and elbow guards here. Love em.


Me too.


----------



## piperpilot964 (Dec 28, 2014)

POC Vpd 2 FTW


----------



## inonjoey (Jul 19, 2011)

I tried out a few (but not as many as you) and eventually picked the Dainese Trail Skins. Very comfortable (I often wear them for every minute of 3hr+ rides) and they've saved my knees (I think) in a couple good crashes. First pair lasted about a year/100+ rides/1200+ miles, before I decided that a new non-stretched pair would be better. Now I'm on my second pair.


----------



## Steel Calf (Feb 5, 2010)

I've tested nearly all models available here in europe.

best knee pads: Endura Singletrack Knee Shin protector (I heavily favour the longer knee+shin version over the shorter knee version)

best elbow guards:
ION E_Lite

I also own some POC, O'Neal and Dainese stuff. The POC over superb protection and are pretty good for bike park usage but a pain in the ass for everything else.


----------



## Hueychief (Nov 20, 2013)

I've been using the Kali Aazis for awhile now and love the fit and adjustability. 
https://www.kaliprotectives.com/armor/legs/aazis


----------



## cannondave (Mar 3, 2014)

IXS flow knees, POC vpd air elbows are my go to setup at the moment, quite often ride for 5-7 hours no rubbing. I too had tried loads of different pads from all the above brands etc..


----------



## sjmilin (Apr 7, 2016)

I've been using the Fox Launch Pro for my descents and love'em. I also just decided to get elbow guards last night after looking through the recent crash thread, figure better safe than sorry, and ordered some Alpinestar Alps Kevlar that were for sale on Backcountry. Only size available was S/M so may end up having to give them to the girlfriend if they don't fit right but looked like a great deal.


----------



## pdxmark (Aug 7, 2013)

I use the 7ipd Covert. Its protection is three removable layers, making it easy to wash the outer skin. They are $89usd-msrp which I think is ridiculous, glad I got them for $30 because no box and tags.

The 7ipd Coverts have been on over a dozen rides, but have yet to hit the ground by accident. They don't migrate while riding and on a couple long rides they were almost non-existent because they have such good air flow and the silicone bands keep them in place without grabbing and pulling on leg hair.

There are three layers of protection. The outermost being an ABS or similar material shell. The middle pad is denser than the pad closest to the knee, which is a good option for DH/FR. For my riding styles I only need to use the pad closest to the knee and the outer hard shell. I could ride without the shell, but I like the added protection and the hardshell does not retain heat. The hardshell will stay in place without the middle pad due to the retainer straps on the inner most pad.
















_Not my leg_

I've tried a few knee pads and have had more dislikes than likes. When I bought the 7idp Coverts in early May I was looking to get the Dainese Trail Skins in Electric Blue, but LBS was out of mediums in all colors. Then I saw the only pair of 7ipd Coverts in medium laying on the clearance table, because they lacked a box and tags. Box and tags were 2/3 the msrp?

The next time I report on these knee guards is because they broke. So I'll share how in another thread, if/once they do.


----------



## inonjoey (Jul 19, 2011)

Took my hardest spill yet with Dainese Trail Skins the other day. Banged up hip and thigh, but my knee is fine thanks to the pads. Rinsed them in cool water when I got home and you can't even tell they shrugged off a good rock, dirt and root hit. Very happy.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

Great! Thanks for the review. Alpinestars Paragon it is. If I don't like them, they weren't expensive, so it won't be a big deal to try something else.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

This thread prompted me to finally get something new and lighter than the 661 D3O I've been lugging around and wearing on my descents. I wanted something I could at least try to wear all the time because it seems that most of my get-offs have been during high-output uphill efforts in the heavy chunk. Landings have been hard.

I looked at the RF Charge and then Indy, as well as the new Alpinestar. The A-Star was just too close to the weight and size of the 661's I am moving away from. I stumped on the Troy Lee Design Speed pads. Thin, lite, and they have a thin D3O layer but are still light and flexible enough to fold them up. Haven't had them on the trail, yet. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Steel Calf (Feb 5, 2010)

Endura Singletrack Knee/Shin

They're superlight and offer sufficient protection for trail riding. Best thing I can pedal them uphill if needed


----------



## omegasupreme (Oct 7, 2011)

Picked up a pair of Alpinestars Paragon after reading the reviews and they've been great. Thanks for the write-ups!


----------



## onadler (Apr 22, 2011)

pdxmark said:


> I use the 7ipd Covert. Its protection is three removable layers, making it easy to wash the outer skin. They are $89usd-msrp which I think is ridiculous, glad I got them for $30 because no box and tags.
> 
> The 7ipd Coverts have been on over a dozen rides, but have yet to hit the ground by accident. They don't migrate while riding and on a couple long rides they were almost non-existent because they have such good air flow and the silicone bands keep them in place without grabbing and pulling on leg hair.
> 
> ...


+1 for the Covert.

You can read more about 7IDP covert and Tactic knee pads on bikegag:

7IDP Tactic and Covert knee guards Review | BIKEGAG


----------



## LinkyPinky87 (Aug 19, 2015)

I posted this up in another thread. copy paste to here.

Same as the Daggers but with shin pads. Id imagine the Daggers to get a little less hot and be a little lighter too.

I've noticed a couple of times that Gee Atherton wears either the Daggers or Cleavers. Not that that really amounts to anything cause he is paid to wear them.

I'm sure its written in my post below, but I am also on the market for something lighter for rides where I know I wont be getting rowdy.



LinkyPinky87 said:


> Hey guys just thought I'd share a few quick thoughts on IXS Cleaver's
> 
> View attachment 1061491
> 
> ...


----------



## mattyice (Dec 31, 2015)

J.B. Weld said:


> I've had 2 deep knee gouges in the last year or so and both required stitching. Aggressive xc riding. Tried a few different knee pads (Paragons/g-forms) but haven't yet found any that aren't bothersome on rides.


I just tore my knee open earlier this year coming off a bs rollerish obstacle that spits you into a narrow chute.

Though I haven't worn them on a trail ride, I just picked up some RF ambush d30's and for has substantial as they are, they really aren't bothersome. Plus it's cool to feel like you could send a flying knee into a car at 30mph and not worry about anything.

Spent two hours running our jump trail last week and I pedal back up every run and I never found them irritating.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## LinkyPinky87 (Aug 19, 2015)

mattyice said:


> Spent two hours running our jump trail last week and I pedal back up every run and I never found them irritating.


Same, only thing I notice is that you get a little hot when stopped. But as soon as you are moving that feeling is sort of gone.


----------



## Bikeventures (Jul 21, 2014)

I have Troy Lee 5400 knee pads and they were perfect for trail rides. Once they're on, you don't notice them. I've had a few spills and they did their job every time. Appearance wise, they look like they've taken a beating.

After getting a new mini-DH bike, I been going to more challenging descents so I wanted to add another set of knee pads that were a bit burlier, but at the expense of comfort while pedaling. Went to two shops and tried on a bunch of pads and most just didn't feel right compared to my Troy Lees. Then I tried a pair of the new Troy Lee Raid knee pads. This is their new top of line knee pads. Fit was great, just like the 5400s, but these pads offer a lot more coverage. I tested on trails that require a lot of pedaling and they surprisingly were just as comfortable as the 5400s. Only downside I can think of is their price. $120 and no one is discounting them right now.


----------



## RTM (Sep 17, 2005)

one strong vote for the 7iDP Transition. 2 hard seasons of aggressive trail riding and at least a dozen crashes in rocky/rooty northeast US. They are perfect for trail riding.

that said, anyone looking for pads, go to your local trail head, find a legit rider with dirty, worn in, torn up knee pads and ask him how he likes them. Internet reviews are no way to make your final decision on protective gear.

no offense of course, rsilver. really appreciate the info.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Lots of good options these days, but I don't buy pads without trying them on. I just replaced my old POC VPD with new POC VPD 2s. They fit great and are comfortable for 4+ hours. The new ones come up over the knee higher, have a wider velcro strap, and a big rubber gripper. They are incredibly secure. I replaced my old ones because some velcro was giving out.


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

Sandman29 said:


> In all my years of mountain biking I have only seen one knee that needed stitches. I seen a few knees scraped up, but nothing serious. Unless it is freeriding or downhill, it doesn't seem like a major knee injury is a high probablity injury for the sport. Not that it doesn't occure ever. But when you think about it, you see more broken collar bones than really bad knee injuries.
> 
> Besides you want to bleed some times in mountain biking to remind you how much fun you are having.
> 
> So, my vote is no knee pads.


Some people have more of an issue than others. I've had an ACL Replacement, and falling with my weight on my right knee, even if no skin is broken, causes problems for weeks afterwards.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

My first knee pad were gforms. Junk unless youre doing light xc. Second waa dianese trail skins. Literally used it for a 1hr ride and didnt feel comfortable. Could the the fit or wrong size. Its been collecting dust on my shelf so if anyone wants a discount on a large
Third, ive been using fox launch pros and they have been great. Saves my knees and elbows enough times. Comfortable pedalling on 4 hr rides. Sometimes i would get a knee rub when sweaty so on long rides i put some butta on my knees. It gets a little hot when its in the 90's. I have some 7idp coverts on order to try out.

I was thinking. Why didnt 7idp place a few holes for ventilation like the dianese? Or put an air scoop in the hard shell and vent air in and out. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## manitou2200 (Apr 28, 2006)

Travis Bickle said:


> Lots of good options these days, but I don't buy pads without trying them on. I just replaced my old POC VPD with new POC VPD 2s. They fit great and are comfortable for 4+ hours. The new ones come up over the knee higher, have a wider velcro strap, and a big rubber gripper. They are incredibly secure. I replaced my old ones because some velcro was giving out.


The POC VPD 2's are my main pads now for the gnarlier rides. Knee and elbows, great fitting and the most comfortable I've had to date and I have had a few.



jacksonlui said:


> My first knee pad were gforms. Junk unless youre doing light xc. Second waa dianese trail skins. Literally used it for a 1hr ride and didnt feel comfortable. Could the the fit or wrong size. Its been collecting dust on my shelf so if anyone wants a discount on a large
> Third, ive been using fox launch pros and they have been great. Saves my knees and elbows enough times. Comfortable pedalling on 4 hr rides. Sometimes i would get a knee rub when sweaty so on long rides i put some butta on my knees. It gets a little hot when its in the 90's. I have some 7idp coverts on order to try out.
> 
> I was thinking. Why didnt 7idp place a few holes for ventilation like the dianese? Or put an air scoop in the hard shell and vent air in and out.
> ...


I really like the gform pads for lighter trail riding. Super comfy and light, you can literally wear them all day. They've saved my skin numerous times, whether it's sliding out or grazing a tree but not necessarily crashing. If it's more rugged terrain I'll use my POC pads and I have Fox Launch, shin knee, elbow hard pads but they're not comfy being hard pads. 
The gforms see the most use as I'm a long time tele BC skier and they are so comfy and low profile under pants that I feel almost naked riding and skiing without them. Mine have held up well after 3-4 years of serious use. I'm about to order another set of knee and some shins which I don't currently own. They all extend me a pro deal working in the ski-outdoor-bike biz so that a nice perk but I wouldn't use their stuff if I didn't like it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Steel Calf said:


> Endura Singletrack Knee/Shin
> 
> They're superlight and offer sufficient protection for trail riding. Best thing I can pedal them uphill if needed


I tried on a bunch and settled on the endura mt500, but more than I wanted to spend, but good for riding up and down, stay in place.


----------



## LinkyPinky87 (Aug 19, 2015)

Jayem said:


> I tried on a bunch and settled on the endura mt500, but more than I wanted to spend, but good for riding up and down, stay in place.


I've found its better to spend that little bit more once, than spend cheaper two.. three times, and then buy the expensive ones in the end anyways lol


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Sometimes its hard to decide based on price or feel without actually using it and when used you cant return. Thats why ive had 4 knee pads in 1 yr. All around 65-125 each pair. Live and learn i guess.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Ive been wearing my coverts for about 150miles and these are my goto pads for the summer. Lighter and cooler. I dont use the middle foam part, just the inner and hard shell. Very comfortable. It doesn't protect the sides of your knees though, thats the only negative ive found so far. Stays in place. Ill probably go back to my launch pros in the winter just to get some use out of them.
Still wearing the foxlaunch elbow pads. Haven't found anything that is lighter, cooler, and as comfy yet.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ajcjr (Jan 5, 2011)

After my second time banging up my knee this year i thank everyone for the posts on this thread. JUst curious on xc riding any recommendations on something that covers the shin a little bit besides the knee?

Thanks


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

TLD Speed. Lightweight with flexible D3O pads. Not very hot when wearing in the heat. Not downhill type protection but good, comfortable protection for everyday riding. They pack small and thin in the camelbak if you choose to carry them uphill....but lots of my get-offs are on high output technical hammerfests so I just put them on at the trailhead, now.


----------



## Steel Calf (Feb 5, 2010)

ajcjr said:


> After my second time banging up my knee this year i thank everyone for the posts on this thread. JUst curious on xc riding any recommendations on something that covers the shin a little bit besides the knee?
> 
> Thanks


try this:
Endura Singletrack Shin Protector
http://www.endurasport.com/products/?ProductID=607

much better for pedaling than the very popular Race Face Ambush (I tried both)

here's a review with impact test of the knee only version:
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/protektoren/test-endura-singletrack-knie-protektor.1320358.2.htm (if you scroll down, they also tested the Race Face, POC and many others)

I hit my flat pedals many times with the protector so far and never suffered any injuries, it's probably the best protector for rail riding on the market. Just make sure to obtain the knee/shin version!


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

Update: I haven't fallen on my Alpine Star Paragons, yet. But I've never noticed wearing them. And they appear to offer substantial padding. don't regret them at all. (I wear the elbow and knee pads).


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

Be wary of the super light pads that have the ability to easily slide around on your knee.

I loved my Fox Launch Enduro knee pads until I experienced a front tire washout and the pad slid up my knee to expose my lower knee to damage then slide back into place. I also had a stick pierce the pad and stick into my knee. Thankfully the stick came out before I slid too far. 















The wound later got infected because it went deeper than I thought. I still wear these pads but I bought a set of Raceface Ambush pads for more heavy duty riding.  The yellowish color on my leg is bruising.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

The best ones ive tried are the fox launch pros. Went to 7idp coverts but they starting falling apart and there is no side protection and i havent gotten good customer support from them. I have the gform knee shin and elbow and they slip and very fragile and not good customer support. Also tried the dianese once but didnt like it. I'd like to try a TLD next but so far i like the Fox Launch Pros.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CrozCountry (Mar 18, 2011)

Sandman29 said:


> In all my years of mountain biking I have only seen one knee that needed stitches. I seen a few knees scraped up, but nothing serious. Unless it is freeriding or downhill, it doesn't seem like a major knee injury is a high probablity injury for the sport. Not that it doesn't occure ever. But when you think about it, you see more broken collar bones than really bad knee injuries.
> 
> Besides you want to bleed some times in mountain biking to remind you how much fun you are having.
> 
> So, my vote is no knee pads.


You must be joking. Knee injuries are far more common, and unlike collar bones there are simple and effective protectors that can reduce them.

For the original question, I can tell you that the fox launch pro offer some serious protection. From experience.
They are little bulky and hot on summer rides, but mine tooks a lot of abuse. I suspect that in one occasion they are the reason I can still ride a bike.


----------



## thegock (Jan 21, 2014)

+2 on the POC VPD 2.0 FTW. I wear them in technical/big rock parks. Also, have a pair of the lightweight POC kneepads for less technical parks. Mine are over two years old and that is 8,000 miles.


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

https://www.raceface.com/products/details/flank-leg-guards

Got these for Christmas after taking a nasty fall and scraping a nice sized chunk of skin off my left shin. My pads I had on ( 7 IDP Coverts ) didn't cover down my leg enough. After wearing the Flanks now, I think I've have found my favorite pads. Easy to slide on, and off. Super comfy. This is my first knee/shin pair of pads. I wasn't sure what to expect, but have been pleasantly surprised. Looking to pick up a second pair. :thumbsup:


----------



## tuckerjt07 (Nov 24, 2016)

CrozCountry said:


> You must be joking. Knee injuries are far more common, and unlike collar bones there are simple and effective protectors that can reduce them.
> 
> For the original question, I can tell you that the fox launch pro offer some serious protection. From experience.
> They are little bulky and hot on summer rides, but mine tooks a lot of abuse. I suspect that in one occasion they are the reason I can still ride a bike.


My knee drug over the same rock as this elbow

















It too had a gash that probably needed stitches. I just didn't notice it until later as I was a bit preoccupied with the obvious. This was on a ride I didn't think I'd need pads on.

My vote is buy a good set of pads, they'll make you safer and potentially a better rider as they may let you subconsciously push it just a tad more knowing you're better protected.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Wow. Ouch. Even minimal set of knee elbow pads wouldve prevented those gashes. Hope it heals well 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## tuckerjt07 (Nov 24, 2016)

jacksonlui said:


> Wow. Ouch. Even minimal set of knee elbow pads wouldve prevented those gashes. Hope it heals well
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Thanks, it's healed up to just about solely scar tissue and I'm finally back on the bike. Funny how something like that can make you a bit timid even when you know it was a freak accident for some time after.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

I need something which will help with not clearing gaps. I need mobile foam pit 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## stonant (Mar 11, 2016)

If you want to empty your wallet out the Troy Lee Raid pads are pretty nice, but for the money I think there has to be something better out there. Most bike pads don't fit my legs since I'm not build like most riders (huge knees, large quads and hamstrings from hockey). The raids are very comfortable but never stay in place. Even if pads have 'silicone strips' to secure them in place I would always recommend silicone and two straps. Open backs of the knees are also super desirable for XC/all mountain pedals in the warmer weather. I want to alter mine but I am nervous that they would be even more loose than they already are.

I've blown out my left knee twice and the extra padding and comfort knowing it won't build up more scar tissue is the assurance I need. I tried on the following pairs as well:

IXS slope: awkward and kind of bulky
alpinestars paragon: this will help with rash but offers little/no impact protection
troy lee tbone: medium protection and felt nice but started falling apart on their own without even falling. Real POS but TLD warrantied them.


----------



## cycljunkie (Feb 6, 2004)

Bikeventures said:


> I have Troy Lee 5400 knee pads and they were perfect for trail rides.


+1 for TLD stuff! I have a pair of the 5450 (long knee guards). Perfect for everyday riding and the occasional DH.

5450 Knee Guards Long | Troy Lee Designs®


----------



## gsmith462 (Feb 14, 2015)

IXS Flow for both knee and elbow for me, absolutely love em'. They aren't really designed for DH or bike parks but from an enduro perspective they are fantastic. I can pedal all day with these knee pads with no discomfort yet they offer sufficient protection.

Dirty Nomad gives a pretty good review of these knee pads referring to them as the 'goldilocks pad' haha.

Getting your knees dirty ? Dirty Nomad


----------



## tuckerjt07 (Nov 24, 2016)

gsmith462 said:


> IXS Flow for both knee and elbow for me, absolutely love em'. They aren't really designed for DH or bike parks but from an enduro perspective they are fantastic. I can pedal all day with these knee pads with no discomfort yet they offer sufficient protection.
> 
> Dirty Nomad gives a pretty good review of these knee pads referring to them as the 'goldilocks pad' haha.
> 
> Getting your knees dirty ? Dirty Nomad


I've got the elbow pads and they are unbelievably comfortable, run a bit small but with a size that fits they're amazing. Waiting on the Hans Rey Knees to come back in stock.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## gsmith462 (Feb 14, 2015)

tuckerjt07 said:


> Waiting on the Hans Rey Knees to come back in stock.


You'll love the knee pads.

I had the IXS Hans Rey edition knee pads but I received them defective. The side wing piece of foam had broken off somehow and was rattling around inside the pad. The online retailer I ordered them from was completely out of my size so after contacting the US distributor they only had the black ones to offer as a replacement which is fine although I dug that gray color of the Hans Reys :thumbsup:


----------



## tuckerjt07 (Nov 24, 2016)

gsmith462 said:


> You'll love the knee pads.
> 
> I had the IXS Hans Rey edition knee pads but I received them defective. The side wing piece of foam had broken off somehow and was rattling around inside the pad. The online retailer I ordered them from was completely out of my size so after contacting the US distributor they only had the black ones to offer as a replacement which is fine although I dug that gray color of the Hans Reys


They've got me on a waiting list, should be back in stock in a week or two. I'm having component issues so no big deal to wait. I think that color looks so much better for some reason.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

The IXS flow looks nice. Anyone tried and compared them to the 7idp coverts?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rootsboy (Mar 25, 2013)

I have just brought some IXS flows for my elbows to replace some POC's i had.
I did fly of my bike yesterday. And they did there job well and I came away without a scratch. I was also wearing POC knee pads which I have had for about 4 years now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Are the good reviews for the knees or elbows? Im still on my fox launch pro elbows. Working out well but im on my 5th set of knee pads and still looking for launch pro comfort and protection without the heat.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## gsmith462 (Feb 14, 2015)

The thing with the IXS Flow series is that they are designed for sufficient protection for enduro riding without sacrificing comfort. This means they cover the vital area they are intended to but are trimmed down so they aren't too bulky. Bulk leads to heat which leads to discomfort. 

A drawback to this design is that they don't offer as much protection as the heavier/bulkier pads would (ie Fox Launch Pro) but much more protection than many other brands enduro type pads which are not much more then a leg or arm warmer. 

The questions one has to ask is how much protection are you looking for and are you willing to sacrifice some protection for more comfort? If you want more protection then prepare to add bulk which will lead to more heat/discomfort. The Flow series pads give more protection then most other light enduro pads yet you can still wear them for long rides with no discomfort and they stay in place.

I originally bought some Fox Launch Pro knee pads online for trail riding and after receiving them I thought that I had made the right decision because how much protection they offered. After reading further reviews people were saying they would take them off for long climbs and put them back on when they reached the top and I thought no way am I going through that hassle and I sold them with the tags still attached. This lead me to looking for a more pedal friendly, all-day type of pad and after scouring as many sites as possible and reading all the reviews, the Flow kept getting rave reviews for being just that, an all day pedal friendly pad.

If you're looking for a DH or bike park type of pad then explore other options, IXS does offer some nice stuff for those areas as well as many other brands but for me when it comes to trail riding, if I can't wear the pad for the entire ride because they get too hot or are constantly slipping down than I won't want to even bother wearing them.


----------



## gsmith462 (Feb 14, 2015)

Rootsboy said:


> I was also wearing POC knee pads which I have had for about 4 years now.


POCs get great reviews but they are a bit more pricey. I hope I can get 4 solid years out of my IXS pads, they seem like they will hold up.


----------



## gsmith462 (Feb 14, 2015)

Midgemagnet said:


> ....How come everyone loves their IXS Flow elbow pads and I'm not getting into them at all? My issue is getting the things to stay put - there's no pocket to locate the elbow, and a lateral scrape is going to rotate the pad around until the trail finds some nice flesh and bone to grind into. These are my first elbow pads, so I've nothing else to compare against. They're a tight fit, so not a sizing issue. Is it just the nature of elbows to be awkward, or are there other models that will stay in place nicely?


The pocket your looking for is right where the X-Matter foam is at it's widest point. When properly fitted and in place there should be very little overhang of X-Matter foam above your elbow which to me is ideal, anything above that and you're getting into shoulder protection.

This all goes back to the minimal protection, enduro type design of the Flow series. It's give and take, less protection for more comfort but not as little of protection as the other "enduro" type sleeves that are marketed as pads when they are hardly that. I have a pair of brand new 661 Evo elbow pads that feel great when I put them on, the protection feels like I could go to war with them but after wearing them for a bit around the house they tended to slide down and I have to keep pulling them up which would be so annoying while on a long ride and they get hot pretty quick.

I've taken a few nice spills wearing my Flow elbows. The one scraped me from my wrist to the lower edge of the pad and the pad took the rest of the hit but it stayed in place and did it's job. Sure, if I'd have had my Evo's on I wouldn't have had as much of a scrape below my elbow because the pads extend down my arm further but that was in the fall time, the temps were in the mid 60's and I was still pretty warm wearing the Flows and a t-shirt. I couldn't imagine how uncomfortable a bulkier pad would have been in 80+degree temps, not a chance I could get used to that on the trails I ride in Michigan where the down hill runs are few and far in between.


----------



## tuckerjt07 (Nov 24, 2016)

Midgemagnet said:


> First pedal strike report from my IXS Cleavers: upcocked a drop yesterday and got a massive whack off the pedal right in the area of my shin where there's a fresh scrape from the previous day's garden fence demolition. It felt like a small fly had gently bumped into me. Well impressed.
> 
> How come everyone loves their IXS Flow elbow pads and I'm not getting into them at all? My issue is getting the things to stay put - there's no pocket to locate the elbow, and a lateral scrape is going to rotate the pad around until the trail finds some nice flesh and bone to grind into. These are my first elbow pads, so I've nothing else to compare against. They're a tight fit, so not a sizing issue. Is it just the nature of elbows to be awkward, or are there other models that will stay in place nicely?


I just put my right elbow pad on and twisted it in all kinds of ways. If you're having an issue with it twisting/rolling/sliding enough to uncover your elbow you may have a size too large. I can't come up with a single way for my elbow to totally come uncovered and any shot that moved the pad enough to move the edge of the pad onto my elbow is going to be an initial hit onto the primary padding as well.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## wjh (Feb 29, 2012)

I just got poc vpd 2.0 knees and joint vpd elbows. I think the elbow will take more getting used to than the knee pads. The material in the 2.0 pads seem to be especially flexible once warmed up. They are quite stiff when cold. The coverage feels about right on both but i have yet to crash test them. Shop around and then price match at jenson and you can get around 25% off.


----------



## gckless (Aug 25, 2016)

I just got a set of Fox Racing Launch Pro knee pads, and they seem pretty good. My first set of knee pads so I don't really have anything to compare them to, and I haven't ridden with them yet so I can't say a real lot, but they fit well. The only position that is a bit uncomfortable is when my leg is fully locked, but it's not really that bad. They will be a little warm, but the back of the knee is open which is nice. Definitely good protection for the knee though, that's for sure.

For anyone interested, my thigh at 10cm above knee is about 45.5cm and calf about 39.5cm, and the LG/XL size is a snug fit. Not too tight, but definitely won't move anywhere, they feel good. If they loosen up a bit I still have plenty of space left on the velcro to tighten them up too.

Sidenote, why do people not give leg measurements when talking about fit? Tons of reviews of pads give height and weight, which means basically nothing here. I don't get it.


----------



## Rootsboy (Mar 25, 2013)

gsmith462 said:


> POCs get great reviews but they are a bit more pricey. I hope I can get 4 solid years out of my IXS pads, they seem like they will hold up.


Yeah the POC's have been great, my knee pads are spot on. My elbow pads I brought medium which just fitted me at the time. ( I was doing a lot of gym then) but then I had not been for a few year and it showed on my arms, and they started slipping all the time. So I thought I would give the small Ixs's a go, and happy so far.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tuckerjt07 (Nov 24, 2016)

Midgemagnet said:


> First pedal strike report from my IXS Cleavers: upcocked a drop yesterday and got a massive whack off the pedal right in the area of my shin where there's a fresh scrape from the previous day's garden fence demolition. It felt like a small fly had gently bumped into me. Well impressed.
> 
> How come everyone loves their IXS Flow elbow pads and I'm not getting into them at all? My issue is getting the things to stay put - there's no pocket to locate the elbow, and a lateral scrape is going to rotate the pad around until the trail finds some nice flesh and bone to grind into. These are my first elbow pads, so I've nothing else to compare against. They're a tight fit, so not a sizing issue. Is it just the nature of elbows to be awkward, or are there other models that will stay in place nicely?


As a follow up, I had to bail off a decently high skinny yesterday and my right elbow pad took a heavy, direct hit. The pad stayed put and I barely felt it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Anyone else new try the Troy Lee Raid Knee Guards yet and have taken a big spill?
Took a spill this weekend on my coverts and it didn't provide the side protection I needed. Other than a few bumps and scrapes, it didn't slide down which his good. If the coverts added side protection, it would be perfect for me. I've found them comfortable and not hot. Now I'm looking at something like the Troy Lee Raid which has some side protection. I'm on my 4th set of knee guards in 2 years and it's starting to get expensive. It;s one of those items you can't just try and return unfortunately.


----------



## stonant (Mar 11, 2016)

I have the raids. The side protection is minimal. If you took a slam on the side of your knee or hit a rock they would take a shade of color out of your bruise and save you some cuts but that's it.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Thx. Its better than nothing i guess. If its not that much warmer and more comfy than the coverts then it'll be a move in the right direction eventhough the raids are slightly heavier. I need to account for the extra weight on my legs for long rides and keep it minimal but get sweetspot protection for my trails. Ive learned i usually get hurt on lazy and easy spots where im not paying attention.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## stonant (Mar 11, 2016)

They aren't death hot but in the summer you'll miss open-back pads. Definite a move in the right direction. I'm still waiting for any company to pull their head out of their ass and make a pad with front and side protection with an open back. Might be time to make a new company ourselves.


----------



## Rone Turner (Mar 25, 2007)

The Dakine Hellion have a small opening in the back and some side protection. And Raceface ambush looks like they have some side protection. Anyone tried one of these? I'm liking the IXS daggers, but they don't have much side protection. I had some IXS elbow pads in XL that were so small they were cutting off the blood flow to my hands. Got some Dianese trailskins 2. Didn't like knee pads as they didn't seems to stay centered on the knee cap very well. Using the elbow pads, but they're not perfect. Going to try the Ambush or the Hellions next.


----------



## VladConnery (Dec 2, 2014)

Just my 2 cents which is probrally worth .1 cents. I have been using the G-forms every sense I got serious about riding 3-5 per week which was 3 years ago. I never ride without knee protection. Well once since I started wearing them and you guessed it I wrecked got a life long scar to remind me of riding without pads. I actually use the G-form knee and shin combo pads. I notice that I am wearing them twice on every ride. When i put them on and when I take them off. I have had plenty of spills in the 3 years and walked away injury free every time. 

This is not an endorsement because pads, bikes, shoes, tires, saddles and grips etc... are all rider specific. What works for me may not work for you. I can say they are lite, they protect, they breathe. I live in NC where its warm 9 months out of the year and it's hot in the spring and summer 80's - upper 90's consistently when I ride. So for me lite and breathability is paramount. 

I am sure there are other great pads out there. G-Forms are the first that I bought and the only pads i have ever tried. I guess I lucked out and found pads that work for me on the first try.

At the end of the day I can say that they do the job that pads are meant to do PROTECT. I have had wrecks to the knee, shin and side of my knees and they kept me injury free every time. I have the elbow pads too but have only worn them once. There are a lot of great pads out there find the one that you can wear on every ride. Then wear them on every ride!!!! Pads are only good if the rider trust them and feel comfortable in them to wear all the time. It's a guarantee if you have pads and don't wear them eventually you will get hurt. The only thing worst than getting injured and not having any pads is getting hurt and having pads that you didn't wear that day.


----------



## CrozCountry (Mar 18, 2011)

stonant said:


> They aren't death hot but in the summer you'll miss open-back pads. Definite a move in the right direction. I'm still waiting for any company to pull their head out of their ass and make a pad with front and side protection with an open back. Might be time to make a new company ourselves.


The Fox Launch Pro has side protection and open back, but it's still on the warmer side. Protection is very good.


----------



## CamPow (Jan 21, 2015)

I know they are on the heavy side but my Race Face ones with D3O are really nice. I've wrecked enough with and without knee pads to know my knees are sensitive, and the extra weight just means better protection.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

What's a good knee/shin combo pad? I've been looking at these, but wonder about the comfort while riding...

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00S10AQ8...lid=3A2IJVCW6D6K0&coliid=I2ZF306G1I5HLK&psc=1

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B008JEF0R...olid=3A2IJVCW6D6K0&coliid=IEK4HUQ4Z80N4&psc=1

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EG9L05...TF8&colid=3A2IJVCW6D6K0&coliid=I21TFF671QJX9O


----------



## wilks (Jan 15, 2004)

I'm a big fan of race face flank


----------



## CamPow (Jan 21, 2015)

I just bought some shin guards separately for park days


----------



## CrozCountry (Mar 18, 2011)

prj71 said:


> What's a good knee/shin combo pad? I've been looking at these, but wonder about the comfort while riding...


*Leatt - 3DF Hybrid EXT* is as good as it gets. Perfect fit, almost like its not there. Can pedal all day long. Has side protection. The only con is less protection above the knee cap than others.

*IXS Cleaver Knee-Shin Pads* are good all around. Not as smooth as the Leatt but still great. Reviews speak for themselves and it's on sale for $60:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/us/en/ixs-cleaver-knee-shin-pads-2017/rp-prod88350POC

*POC* is the most protection but also big and bulky.

These were the best contenders last year when I looked.


----------



## phile (Mar 19, 2017)

Really helpful thread! I'm going to get a pair of the Alpinestars. Is the measurement 10 cm above CENTER of kneecap, or 10 cm above TOP of kneecap? 5'6", 130 lbs, muscular legs--I get 16.5" (sz small) with the lower measurement and 19" at the higher measurement (sz large). THANKS!

(I imagine the shorter you are, the more sensitive this measurement gets to where it is taken...)


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Anyone have any strong feelings on elbow pads thats not too hot with the same level of protection as fox launch pros?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Eastcoastroots (Mar 23, 2014)

Steel Calf said:


> try this:
> Endura Singletrack Shin Protector
> Endura - Products
> 
> ...


Interesting. Can't find any reviews other than the one you posted - which I couldn't read haha - but the user reviews seem very high everywhere I could see, and it seems like they're open back like the Race Face Ambush?? Or at least the knees-only version are...

My RF Ambushes lasted me two seasons but are getting a bit stretched, ripped and torn - evidence of how much I need them! I've been waiting on the ION K-Pact to come back in stock in my size, but figured what the hell, I'll give the Enduras a try. Thanks!


----------



## Steel Calf (Feb 5, 2010)

ION K_pact are more suited for bike park riding where weight and pedaling are far less important than maximum protection.

The Endura Single Track Knee/Shin are the perfect protector for trail riding IMO, I already crashed them several times including direct pedal pin hits on the shin area and they saved me from severe injuries.


----------



## CrozCountry (Mar 18, 2011)

Steel Calf said:


> The Endura Single Track Knee/Shin are the perfect protector for trail riding IMO, I already crashed them several times including direct pedal pin hits on the shin area and they saved me from severe injuries.


Looks good but there is very little info on them. Are they hard or soft? Viscoelastic? How open? Hot or not? 

I have positive experience with Endura clothing, but they are not known for protection gear.


----------



## Steel Calf (Feb 5, 2010)

CrozCountry said:


> Looks good but there is very little info on them. Are they hard or soft? Viscoelastic? How open? Hot or not?
> 
> I have positive experience with Endura clothing, but they are not known for protection gear.


I agree Endura is not known for protective gear and I didn't even consider them in the first place when buying new protectors 2 years ago. I did test nearly every product on the market and the Endura were the best by a long strech, since them nearly every one around me is riding them too.

They're soft protectors and you sure start sweating underneath but they're removed within seconds if needed (no need to remove shoes) and can easily be stored on the side of your backpack if it's got compression straps.

I also own the POC and some Dainese but the Endura are the only one which I can comfortably pedal uphill. Tried the Race Face Ambush which turned out to be much hotter and quickly developed some iching in the knee area.

One could argue that there are thicker protectors on the market like the POC or the ION K_pact, however the Endura saved my shins already from direct pin hits (!) coming from the flat pedals and weight only half of the IONs (I weighed both at the store)

There was a protector test once in German mountainbike magazine with impact testing and the Enduras scored in the middle of the pack (like the Race Face Ambush did) whereas the ION and POC showed better test results.

However from my experience, these theoretical advantage is not present in real world riding as harder impacts usually do some damage an even better protector cannot prevent from happening e.g. cruciate ligament torn or broken bones.

If you order the Endura Single Track just make sure to get the long Knee/Shin version, I already impacted on the shin several times!


----------



## CrozCountry (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks for the details.
So are the shin and kneecap soft?


----------



## 13gunhey498 (Mar 30, 2017)

Graphic picture if you ask me


----------



## Gunnar Westholm (Nov 2, 2005)

Steel Calf said:


> I agree Endura is not known for protective gear and I didn't even consider them in the first place when buying new protectors 2 years ago. I did test nearly every product on the market and the Endura were the best by a long strech, since them nearly every one around me is riding them too.
> 
> They're soft protectors and you sure start sweating underneath but they're removed within seconds if needed (no need to remove shoes) and can easily be stored on the side of your backpack if it's got compression straps.
> 
> ...


Have anyone tried the new Endura MTR pads? 
Honeycomb construction looks more breathable than any foam. A bit odd such an interestingly looking pad have not been tested yet. Maybe some initial flaws needs to be solved first...?
http://forums.mtbr.com/california-n...t-them-1043862-post13147012.html#post13147012

Sent fra min XT1562 via Tapatalk


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

The leatt airflex looks interesting as well with breathable holes and that impact absorbing matter but havent been able to find any reviews on them.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## coolhand80 (Oct 19, 2011)

Gunnar Westholm said:


> Have anyone tried the new Endura MTR pads?
> Honeycomb construction looks more breathable than any foam. A bit odd such an interestingly looking pad have not been tested yet. Maybe some initial flaws needs to be solved first...?
> http://forums.mtbr.com/california-n...t-them-1043862-post13147012.html#post13147012
> 
> Sent fra min XT1562 via Tapatalk


I just received a pair of these from Wigle. First ride with them will be tomorrow. I will give my thoughts after that. I ordered the 
M/L. The fit is very comfortable and protection seems great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steel Calf (Feb 5, 2010)

Gunnar Westholm said:


> Have anyone tried the new Endura MTR pads?
> Honeycomb construction looks more breathable than any foam.
> http://forums.mtbr.com/california-n...t-them-1043862-post13147012.html#post13147012


looks interesting but you can't take them on/off without removing the shoes and shin protection is missing. If they're offering a longer version with the same honeycomp design I'd buy them


----------



## Gunnar Westholm (Nov 2, 2005)

Im convinced they are both better ventilated and secure (to stay in place to) then my removable D3O pads from Raceface.
My wife use separate knee and shin pads from Poc and seems happy about that. A bit more costly, but could be good to have the choice of knee pads only in case you would like to convert to spd..

Sent fra min XT1562 via Tapatalk


----------



## PlutonicPlague (Jan 19, 2014)

This thread may be proving useful to me! I've already scored some decent elbow pads at "inventory closeout" prices, but haven't gotten any knee/shin guards yet.
I've narrowed my choices to two products. Either sounds good enough for my mellow, relatively slow trail riding on my fat bike. I'm still on the fence, though. The small price difference between the two doesn't matter to me.
Arrrgh! Choices made in ignorance...I don't have any nearby to try on for a fit. Maybe the more comfortable of these two is the way for me to go.

Race Face Flanks, or TLD Shock Doctor KG5450'S? That is the question. Thanks for any feedback!


----------



## Eastcoastroots (Mar 23, 2014)

Eastcoastroots said:


> Interesting. Can't find any reviews other than the one you posted - which I couldn't read haha - but the user reviews seem very high everywhere I could see, and it seems like they're open back like the Race Face Ambush?? Or at least the knees-only version are...
> 
> My RF Ambushes lasted me two seasons but are getting a bit stretched, ripped and torn - evidence of how much I need them! I've been waiting on the ION K-Pact to come back in stock in my size, but figured what the hell, I'll give the Enduras a try. Thanks!


Well I've had a few rides with them - pretty good but still on the fence. As might be expected with 3 straps, fit is a little more of an issue - the ones I ordered seem to fit well over and under the knee (the straps only need to be adjusted right in the middle of the space they offer), but the high-ankle strap is a bit too tight unless I loosen it so that the Velcro fabric is against my skin (which obviously isn't a good option). I'm not sure if that's the underlying issue, but I'm also getting chafing in the middle of the kneecap, where there's a small sewing stitch in the soft fabric - so far I've had it on both knees. Hopefully the skin toughens up but it's a bit of a painful go so far.


----------



## DirtyBiker13 (Mar 14, 2017)

Ok so I am a pretty aggressive xc rider that definitely needs some protection for my young knees and elbow pads. I really need it to be comfortable like it's not there as I hate the itchy crap. I am looking at the gform stuff, alpinestar, but I am open for more recommendations!! Thanks


----------



## tuckerjt07 (Nov 24, 2016)

DirtyBiker13 said:


> Ok so I am a pretty aggressive xc rider that definitely needs some protection for my young knees and elbow pads. I really need it to be comfortable like it's not there as I hate the itchy crap. I am looking at the gform stuff, alpinestar, but I am open for more recommendations!! Thanks


I love my IXS Flow stuff. 15-20 mile rides and forget they are there.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

I've had the Endura MT500s now for almost two seasons, I tried on a lot of others and took my time. I'm totally happy with them. They stay on very well.


----------



## swingset (Oct 14, 2010)

Sandman29 said:


> In all my years of mountain biking I have only seen one knee that needed stitches. I seen a few knees scraped up, but nothing serious. Unless it is freeriding or downhill, it doesn't seem like a major knee injury is a high probablity injury for the sport. Not that it doesn't occure ever. But when you think about it, you see more broken collar bones than really bad knee injuries.
> 
> Besides you want to bleed some times in mountain biking to remind you how much fun you are having.
> 
> So, my vote is no knee pads.


They're your knees, do what you want. I had a patella fracture from an XC ride.

I'll not be having another, thanks.


----------



## Eastcoastroots (Mar 23, 2014)

Eastcoastroots said:


> Well I've had a few rides with them - pretty good but still on the fence. As might be expected with 3 straps, fit is a little more of an issue - the ones I ordered seem to fit well over and under the knee (the straps only need to be adjusted right in the middle of the space they offer), but the high-ankle strap is a bit too tight unless I loosen it so that the Velcro fabric is against my skin (which obviously isn't a good option). I'm not sure if that's the underlying issue, but I'm also getting chafing in the middle of the kneecap, where there's a small sewing stitch in the soft fabric - so far I've had it on both knees. Hopefully the skin toughens up but it's a bit of a painful go so far.


As much as I want to like these Endura Singletrack pads, they are not for me. I'm getting painful knee chafing after about 30-45mins of riding. I've never had this problem with other pads - I wonder if the addition of the ankle strap (which as noted above is also unusually tight compared to the shin & knees straps) causes these pads to have more movement than a normal knee-only pad.

As you can see in the picture, the stitching runs right across the middle of the knee and the material in this area already seems a bit worn - I've only taken about 6 rides with them to date.


----------



## Tjaard (Aug 17, 2007)

*G-Form*



k2rider1964 said:


> Every person I know that has bought those G Form style knee pads has regretted that decision. They are poorly made and don't last.


I both agree and disagree:

I have the elbows and don't regret them. They _*are*_ well made, but I agree the material is very light and flexible, so they don't hold up to cuts/scrapes well. My elbow pads got a hole in the sleeve when my wife borrowed them and managed to poke a stick inside, up the sleeve, but in 5 years of use they have suffered no other damage and even with the hole, they still work. My kids have also been wearing both knee and elbow sets for several years and they are still in great shape.

If you fall a lot, I am sure the pad would tear pretty easy, but if you are more looking for 'just-in case- they last just fine.

I did not like the fit of the knees, the fabric sleeve bunched up behind the knee. I prefer my 661 EVO D3O, with the open back. However, most other pads have a closed fabric sleeve too, many other people get on just fine with them.
I also don't like the lack of side protection. on the knees.

I have skinny arms and love how the elbows fit slimly instead of having a big 'knob' on my arms, catching on my jersey and looking like an '80's skateboarder.
If you wear any of the new 'enduro' jerseys with the slightly longer sleeves and slim, tapered sleeves, the fit much nice under those.

G-form:









POC AIR:


----------



## Tjaard (Aug 17, 2007)

stonant said:


> They aren't death hot but in the summer you'll miss open-back pads. Definite a move in the right direction. I'm still waiting for any company to pull their head out of their ass and make a pad with front and side protection with an open back. Might be time to make a new company ourselves.


My 661 EVO D3O are open back with serious front protection and side protection:

https://www.sixsixone.com/resize/Shared/Images/Product/EVO-KNEE-II-BLACK/EVO-KNEE-BACK.jpg?bw=1000&bh=1000

Again though, they are still pretty warm. The nice thing with the open back is that when you straighten your leg out completely they stand away from the knee a bit and air can get in there from the side/back.


----------



## 2wheelfun (Jan 8, 2018)

rsilvers said:


> After falling in a rock garden on a 3+ hour 24 mile trail ride and having some skin removed, I decided to search for knee pads comfortable enough for long rides. I read lots of reviews, and had some ideas, but I wanted to see for myself. I didn't ride with any yet, but here are my notes from trying them on:
> 
> Alpinestars Paragon. $35.45 in size small yellow from Amazon. $40 in black at most places. 244 grams. Felt very comfortable and as if they would have no restriction peddling. What was unusual about them was that they seemed to have an almost impossible blend of a thick pad with no ability to feel that when they were on. Excellent. The only thing that could make them better is not having giant logos. These are really crazy in that they seem to almost offer the protection of hard-shell pads but behave like the thinest.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting on knee pads, I have been hard on my knees over the years and in my 60s and my knees scream at me all the time. after reading a days worth of reviews I think I will get the Alpinestar Paragon.


----------



## Steel Calf (Feb 5, 2010)

If you're looking for knee pads that can be worn all day long the ION K_Lite are the best product on the market. I tested them together with many other products (661/Fox/POC/Dainese/Try Lee Designs...) and they beat them by a wide margin. Unfortunately they only cover the knee and the ION K_Pact are way too heavy and overkill for trail riding.

I ended up using the reasonably lightweight Endura Singletrack Knee/Shin Protector since they protect the whole leg (I usually impact the pedals on my shin), wear comfortably and can be put on/removed without taking off shoes within a few seconds which was very important for me because the hassle of removing shoes is a real PIA over time


----------



## CrozCountry (Mar 18, 2011)

Have to give a shout for IXS flow knee pads for lightweight protection. Though unlike other reviewers I needed to go a size up from their chart.

As for shin, I use soccer (AKA football outside north america) shin guards, which allows using knee/shin in any combination. I took a massive hit to the soccer shin guard once which I am almost certain would have broken a bone without it.


----------

